# Cheats



## Victoria (Jun 12, 2003)

dont yell.. 

what the most harmless thing to eat when you're going to cheat?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

Detour Bar 
  Yeah, I know not much of a cheat but its probably one of the least harmful!


----------



## Victoria (Jun 12, 2003)

what about meals wise?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

oh detour bars........mmmm.....just as bad as a chocolate bar though....taste better i think....has loads of sugar...ok i am going off here.......i would say that the best cheat would be a fajita with guacomle or salsa.....make sure you get your protein in when you cheat.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Victoria *_
> 
> 
> what the most harmless thing to eat when you're going to cheat?



Depends how much of it you're planning to eat.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

JBo theres only 6G sugar in a Detour.  Thats not bad at all considering how good they taste and it has 32G Protein 

I love Fajita's though.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Victoria *_
> dont yell..
> 
> what the most harmless thing to eat when you're going to cheat?



Sorry, but there is no getting around it. A cheat is exactly that, a cheat. 

If you are going to do it, make sure it is a controlled portion of whatever. Sometimes a small indulgence will take you far. When you deny yourself for too long of a time, you are setting yourself up for a downfall IMO.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2003)

A glass of wine and my wife in some sexy lingerie.  Detour bar doesn't come close.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

Very true Les....................but like we've said before, if your gonna cheat,

Make it a good one!


----------



## Mongo (Jun 12, 2003)

BEER.


----------



## sara (Jun 12, 2003)

my cheat meal would be protien ice cream mixed in with lots of peanut butter and chopped peanuts!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> my cheat meal would be protien ice cream mixed in with lots of peanut butter and chopped peanuts!



OMG i am having that Sunday....that sounds like heaven and after the comp its just what i need. thanks sara


----------



## Leslie (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Very true Les....................but like we've said before, if your gonna cheat,
> 
> Make it a good one!


Speaking of a good one, I was in Costco on lunch(buying more chicken ) and the woman behind me had a box of something I would not expect to find at Costco.

CINNABONS 

$8 for a box of 6 lg buns....not that I asked her or anything


----------



## sara (Jun 12, 2003)

how you doing J'BO? I haven't talked to you for a while? 

how you gonna make you'r protein Ice cream? what's you'r measurment?


----------



## CCates (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Very true Les....................but like we've said before, if your gonna cheat,
> 
> Make it a good one!



I think Im going to quote you on this one. 

I still dont agree with the cheat at bedtime thing. I think the earlier in the day you cheat, the sooner it comes out.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

Leslie why did you bring up Cinnabons 

  Here we go again.  

CINNABONS, PIZZA, BEER, PASTA, KRISPY KREME, ICE CREAM, PANCAKES, WAFFLES, BAGELS, CHOCOLATE, NUTS, COOKIES, CAKE, BROWNIES 

Did I miss any?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Leslie why did you bring up Cinnabons
> 
> Here we go again.
> ...




*CHIPS*

 They make my will...WEAK!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

o god......you guys know that i am only one day out from contest? your killing me here....and i gotta go to the mall after work


----------



## Leslie (Jun 12, 2003)

Jodi and Buff 


I am on a NO CARB day


Jodi, you forgot muffins, french toast, and wine


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Jodi, you forgot muffins, french toast, and wine


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 12, 2003)

no one ever mentions chocolate around here but me.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 12, 2003)

hmm cheat day..what to eat?  if a guy, how about vagina?



don't you guys LOVE me or what?!


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 12, 2003)

My fav....HUGE piece...hell 2 or 3 pieces of cheesecake along with some pasta....I could go on but I won't


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm carbing up, I'm carbing up,!!!

I did mention chocolate.   However French toast, wine, cheese, cheesecake should be added.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Victoria *_
> what the most harmless thing to eat when you're going to cheat?



If it's going to be a "cheat", then why worry about it?


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> CINNABONS





       

The store nearest my house closed down 

The next one is about 1.5 hours away


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> CINNABONS




That reminds me of that commercial where they say you are what you eat and when the woman walks away...her ass is 2 VERY large sticky buns rotflmfao!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2003)

I will just add, that it is not a large pizza or half gallon of ice cream   But its a cheat, its your only break - if you cheat once a day then you need to keep things in line, if its once a week then IMO splurge unless it REALLY costs you progress. My own estimation is that a cheat day cost me 3 days worth of clean eating.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

Depends on the cheat food as to how bad my progress is fucked up. Sometimes...its not at all....sometimes its BAD!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 12, 2003)

but...if you're a weak-ass mofo like myself, you gotta eat....and that's what I"m doing, when I need to cut, I'll worry about that at that point.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm carbing up, I'm carbing up,!!!
> 
> I did mention chocolate.   However French toast, wine, cheese, cheesecake should be added.



Your carbing up too? what for Jodi? (as i sit here munching on my pasta)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Cuz I need carbs.  I didn't have any for 4 days.   my carb ups don't include pasta though


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

oh sorry babe.
yes you need carbs then.
i would die for a piece of fruit right now.
just dry dry dry chicken and dry dry dry pasta....doesnt taste that great........but the smarties are tasting just fine


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Liar!!  Pasta tastes great even dry.  

Mmmmmm Watermelon


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I will just add, that it is not a large pizza or half gallon of ice cream   But its a cheat, its your only break - if you cheat once a day then you need to keep things in line, if its once a week then IMO splurge unless it REALLY costs you progress. My own estimation is that a cheat day cost me 3 days worth of clean eating.




and a once a month cheat? really really splurge?


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> JBo theres only 6G sugar in a Detour.  Thats not bad at all considering how good they taste and it has 32G Protein
> 
> I love Fajita's though.




How many grams of Carbs, though?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

They have 22G total according to the analysis done by 1Fast.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, that could be quite a meal replacement!  Do those bars contain any other substances such as glutamine, high dietary fibers along with flax etc...

How do you rate those bars over say Worldwide Nutrition etc?


----------



## sara (Jun 13, 2003)

All I want for my cheat meal is a container of extra creamy peanut butter and almond butter


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 13, 2003)

I can not resist ice cream, so I don't buy it.  If there is ice cream in my freezer, I can not resist it.  I mean, absolutley ZERO will power whatsoever.  I am the ice cream's bitch.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, that could be quite a meal replacement!  Do those bars contain any other substances such as glutamine, high dietary fibers along with flax etc...
> 
> How do you rate those bars over say Worldwide Nutrition etc?


I wouldn't suggest any bars to anyone.  I said as a cheat they aren't that bad for you.

Here's the breakdown:  Dave you haven't had one of these?   Where you been in a freakin closet?  

Amount Per Serving
% Daily Value* 
Total Calories 290
Calories From Fat 80 
Total Fat 10 g 14% 
Saturated Fat 4 g 18% 
Cholesterol 40 mg 13% 
Sodium 480 mg 17% 
Potassium 150 mg 4% 
Total Carbohydrates 26 g 7%
Dietary Fiber 3 g 10% 
Sugars 9 g 
Protein 30 g 64% 
Calcium 140 mg 14% 
Iron .50 mg 3% 
Riboflavin (B2) .10 mg 6%
Folic Acid 57 mcg 14% 
Cyanocobalamin (B12) .75 mcg 13%
Phosphorus 153 mg 15%


----------



## Freeman (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wouldn't suggest any bars to anyone.  I said as a cheat they aren't that bad for you.
> 
> Here's the breakdown:  Dave you haven't had one of these?   Where you been in a freakin closet?
> ...



Maybe he IS in THE closet!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> but the smarties are tasting just fine



This is the second reference to smarties that I've seen. What are they?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Candy   Pure Sugar


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2003)

If I boil my chicken its not all that dry honestly, I use salsa for alot of things too because it helps make it all more edible.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wouldn't suggest any bars to anyone.  I said as a cheat they aren't that bad for you.
> 
> Here's the breakdown:  Dave you haven't had one of these?   Where you been in a freakin closet?
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> This is the second reference to smarties that I've seen. What are they?



smarties are little colored candies with chocolate in the middle...where do you live?


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

Could they also be the same as skittles???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> smarties are little colored candies with chocolate in the middle...where do you live?



 Since when does smarties have chocolate in them.


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Since when does smarties have chocolate in them.




Seems like our Canadian friend's are making their own candy up there and coloring them!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Since when does smarties have chocolate in them.




 Aren't those M&M's

I thought smarties where like little sweet tarts??

I guess things here are different than in Canada


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

They not tart but they look like sweet tarts.  They come in a roll and they are different colors.  Pure Sugah


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

Sugar SUCKS!!!!  Period!  Was I clear enough!?!?!

Detour BARS are nasty!  Hey, didn't that company release a new wave of bars again?  Talking about running away with the protein/MR bar industry!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Ummmm, ok!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ummmm, ok!




It's true isn't it.  Tell me one benefit that sugar does for a person besides a diabetic or it's pleasures?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Yeah its true but this was a cheat thread not why we shouldn't eat sugar thread.  

When I cheat I want SUGAR!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

Your right I'm sorry but if I wanted to cheat it would be with pasta's, fried food, complex carbs and lots of normal alcohol!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Thats more like it!  

I still want Pizza and Beer right now.


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh shit... yes-yes!  And PIZZA!!!  What was I thinking!!?!??!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 15, 2003)

I've been having a cheat marathon the last few days!  Arg!  And, I was just telling everyone how I'm re-focused!  

Work + Visiting friends from out of town + shitty gym hours = no gym for Mark in 3 days!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

you better get crackin' Freeman!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you better get crackin' Freeman!



For real!  I know!  I am going to do shoulders tomorrow after my final exam since I haven't done them in a long time..was supposed to do them Saturday and legs today, but I'm like 2 days behind now...oh well.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Look at this way then.... You MUST be doing well in school aren't you??

Then, would you rather look like Hercules or have a million bucks??


----------



## Freeman (Jun 15, 2003)

...Look like Hercules of course! :smile:


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

surely your jesting... with a million dollars, you could  buy the hercules look!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

haha, I suppose.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> They not tart but they look like sweet tarts.  They come in a roll and they are different colors.  Pure Sugah



Yes, but they are PURE dextrose, which is glucose, which helps refill glycogen stores better than anything else.  So, use appropriately, they may not even be considered a "cheat."

http://www.smarties.com/

J'Bo....um.....if yours have chocolate in them....that is NOT what I was recommending.....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

I wouldn't eat smarties for a cheat.   BORING!!

NO way, ice cream or cheesecake - preferbly something with peanut butter and chocolate


----------



## Leslie (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wouldn't eat smarties for a cheat.   BORING!!




I was wondering why she was getting all excited 
I do remember in some earlier threads W8 did mention Canada's verison of smarties. I should have put two and two together. 

Oh well, it worked for J'bo's first show, and I am sure she kicked butt anyway this time


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

I with you Jodi...why waste a good cheat???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

i kinda thought about it after words TP and wondered why people did not get why i was eating them at nationals.  well now that is cleared up i know. actually i did not use them on carb up this time. i used mike and ikes and they worked wicked. also used like-a-maid and everyone was laughing until they saw my veins hit the in the face.

Oh and btw TP in Canada those are called Rockets...we dont have those things....do you not have REAL smarties there?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

... real smarties!  

Rockets are great as well ...


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wouldn't eat smarties for a cheat.   BORING!!
> 
> NO way, ice cream or cheesecake - preferbly something with peanut butter and chocolate




I am with Jodi even though Sugar in any form (protein bar, milky way etc) is not my cup of tea!

Slice of Cheese pizza please!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wouldn't eat smarties for a cheat.   BORING!!
> 
> NO way, ice cream or cheesecake - preferbly something with peanut butter and chocolate



mmmmmm, chocolate & peanut butter


----------



## Leslie (Jun 16, 2003)

ENOUGH ALREADY


.....................................................although lately zeppoles and funnelcakes have been taking up my mind


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> 
> .....................................................although lately zeppoles and funnelcakes have been taking up my mind



MMmmmmmmmmmm.  My favorite.

J'bo, when you say "real" what you described sounds like an M&M....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> 
> .....................................................although lately zeppoles and funnelcakes have been taking up my mind


I've been craving for a Steak Bomb loaded!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> MMmmmmmmmmmm.  My favorite.
> 
> J'bo, when you say "real" what you described sounds like an M&M....



Yep. Mine too. There is a really big carnival at Guants stadium soon and everyday when I ride to work I see billboards of huge funnelcakes

Yup, its m&m up there in Canada. My fave is peanut butter m&m's of course!

Ok ENOUGH!

Seriously


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> MMmmmmmmmmmm.  My favorite.
> 
> J'bo, when you say "real" what you described sounds like an M&M....



I am so dumbfounded that you people dont have Smarties......your know they come in boxes and are multi colored ? and all kids love them and they are like m&m's only they are milk chocolate and they melt in your hands.

Leslie; no m&m's are different than smarties....geeze people...i cant believe you dont know what smarties are.

and TP you made me lose Nationals cause of the smartie miscommunication  just joking of course.....i kinda wondered when you said that you bought them in rolls..... i thought how the hell do you roll those suckers? and 2/3 of a box? holy crap.......so in reality i was just getting fatter....lol. this is great....just think about how i am gonna do next year without chocolate. lol.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 16, 2003)

Smarties are the biggest selling sweets of all time over here.

With kit-Kat a close second.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

so then why do you people call hard candies smarties when smarties are really candy coated chocolate? this could cause someone i title you know


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

J'Bo there not hard candies.   Check out TP's link to smarties in one of his previous posts.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

i did check it out but saw no nutritional info  ok i will check again


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

wafers? are you joking me? you wanted me to eat wafers instead of candy coated chocolate? damn i am glad i misunderstood you


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

the commercials go "Smarties, eat the red ones last!!"

M&M's have the 3D characters


----------



## Leslie (Jun 16, 2003)

NT there are no red smarties Only PINK and pastels.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

those are m&m's silly cute little nt...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

Smarties 
Not the ones you're used to seeing in the US. In Canada, Smarties are a candy resembling M&Ms. They do melt in your hand, and they're a lot sweeter. (Thanks to a visitor for this one.) Smarties conoisseurs eat the red ones last


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

baby nt......are you sure that there are red smarties? cause i have eaten about 4 cups in the past couple of days and i cant remember any red ones.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

*the US version of smarties??*


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> baby nt......are you sure that there are red smarties? cause i have eaten about 4 cups in the past couple of days and i cant remember any red ones.



baby NT   

 ... yes, there are red ones.     I eat them first - like a rebel!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

yah those are effin rockets you yankees...come on those are fake smarties.....smarties have chocolate in the center....i am getting to the bottom of this..


----------



## kuso (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> NT there are no red smarties Only PINK and pastels.....



   

Sing the Smarties Song!
When you eat your Smarties,
Do you eat the red ones last?
Do you suck them very slowly,
Or crunch them very fast?
Eat that candy-coated chocolate,
But tell me when I ask,
When you eat your Smarties,
Do you eat the red ones last?



> it is a fact that Smarties are not sold in the USA, since there name 'Smarties' is registered to another company - see http://www.smarties.com


----------



## Robboe (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah those are effin rockets you yankees...



They're fizzlers to us.

F'ing cannucks.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Sing the Smarties Song!
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

nana nana boo boo ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

lick my.............nt


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

Jesus-fuckin'-christ!  Enough with the smarties!  How about beer, beer, and more beer on a cheat day?


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

My friend, who is a bodybuilder and HUGE at that, often eats an ice cream cake on cheat days...sometimes he can only eat half of one though..


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 16, 2003)

Smarties are NOT for cheating......


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

But a nice Pinot Noir, oh YEAH!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_



We have those in Sweden too!  And they're sooo good..  I don't think I've had em since I was a kid, I need some of that on my next cheat day!


----------

